# Nordic Noir And Beyond



## Foxbat (Nov 28, 2017)

I thought it might be worthwhile having a discussion thread on this subject (but maybe I'm wrong...time will tell).

Me? I'm an addict. I started with *The Killing*, *The Bridge*, *Trapped*, *Borgen*, *Beck*, *Dicte*, *Modus*, *Eyewitness*, *Follow The Money*, *Blue Eyes* and have now moved beyond Nordic Noir (hence the title) and am now exploring Italian and French series too. *Fog and Crimes* is kind of like an Italian Columbo set in northern Italy. *Witnesses *is an excellent French series as is *The Bureau*. A couple of things become glaringly obvious, most are cop shows of one sort or another. Exceptions are Borgen (political) and The Bureau(spy). Blue Eyes is very good and deals with neo nazism in Sweden but there are others slightly more exotic. I'd stick *The Returned *and* Jordskott* in that bracket. And, of course there is *Real Humans* which was the source material for the UK version. Both are worth watching.

So there you have it, a few of my recommendations. Not for everyone but I enjoyed them


----------



## svalbard (Nov 28, 2017)

*Occupied *is pretty good. It is a political one with Norway abandoned by the EU and NATO for pushing an eco agenda that will end the world's reliance on oil finds itself occupied by the Russians.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 28, 2017)

Never heard of that one but will check it out


----------



## Dave (Nov 28, 2017)

*Deutschland 83
*
Spies rather than cops, and German (but you included French) and really takes you back to 1983 (with a good period music soundtrack.)


----------



## svalbard (Nov 28, 2017)

*Romanzo Criminale *

An Italian mob show set in Rome. The first season was excellent whilst the second was only good 

*Gomorrah
*
Another Italian series but this time in Napoli and about the Camorra. This one is really atmospheric and quite brutal in parts.

I know I have seen plenty, Foxbat has mentioned most. *Babylon Berlin *is next on to be watched list.


----------



## SarahM (May 29, 2018)

Hello, for some reason I've got a TV show or movie that I saw a few years back stuck in my head like a song. I cannot stop thinking about it or remember what it was. I would call it Nordic Noir but am at a complete loss about the title or the main character's name or even the author, so I will give a description of the plot here and hope someone can please put me out of my misery and tell me what this movie was.
Okay, it's in some Nordic country, and I believe a police commissioner from the south is called into the fort Far North to investigate the death or murder of an old friend he had not been in contact with for a very long time. The area is extremely cold and snowy and a neighbor brings him food periodically while he stays in the missing or deceased man's house. Also, there is some connection with a teenage girl on a school bus, and the deceased man was always on the bus when she was. She looks very Nordic goth. Anyway, the house itself appears to have been a prop albeit a nice prop, and doesn't really show signs of having been lived in by the man who supposedly lived there. Eventually the investigator figures out that there is an underground bunker, which is actually a computer lab, accessible through a trap door in the garage floor. He discovers this because the postman tells him that the occupant spent a lot of time working on his motorcycle, conveniently located in the garage. I can't remember what was discovered in the computer lab but I do remember really enjoying this film so I hope someone can tell me what it was.


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2018)

There is a scifi apocalyptic show on Netflix called The Rain. I started a thread here: However, it appears I'm the only one who watched it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 29, 2018)

Hi @SarahM and welcome to the chronicles forums.  My initial thought it that you're talking about _The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_, which is both a bestselling book and film (native + Hollywood editions).


----------



## svalbard (May 29, 2018)

Dave said:


> There is a scifi apocalyptic show on Netflix called The Rain. I started a thread here: However, it appears I'm the only one who watched it.



Just replied to it to keep you company.


----------



## Dave (May 29, 2018)

I haven't read the 'Dragon Tattoo' books or seen the films, but that sound like the right answer. I need to catch up with that some day.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 29, 2018)

Dave said:


> I need to catch up with that some day.



I haven't seen the films, but I'd definitely recommend the books. The original Nordic Noir.


----------



## SarahM (May 30, 2018)

Hi Brian, thanks for the reply. This film wasn't actually The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I never saw the films but did read the trilogy. The film I'm remembering is much more slowly paced and the girl is not really a main character. I did remember since posting that the girl lives with her grandparents since she was the daughter of a single mother who had died, and it turns out that the dead man whose house the protagonist is staying in and who was riding the bus with her was not actually a pervert stalking her, but her father. I think it eventually comes out that he was still working underground as a spy and that's what got him killed. But the film is not a thriller, it's very snowy and slowly paced. It was very good and if I ever think of the name or run across it somewhere I will post it here.


----------



## Dave (Apr 26, 2019)

Dave said:


> Deutschland 83
> 
> Spies rather than cops, and German (but you included French) and really takes you back to 1983 (with a good period music soundtrack.)


As a thriller, the sequel *Deutschland 86 *might be, at least, as good than the original. 

Unfortunately, there isn't quite as much period music (the music is generally during the West German parts and this is, for the most part, set in East Germany, Angola and South Africa.)


----------



## Narkalui (Apr 28, 2019)

No one's mentioned Arne Dahl, that was so good. I liked the detective who referred to his many kids by number


----------

